

Predictive Models of Development Teams and the Systems They Build - knes
http://sixty-north.com/blog/predictive-models-of-development-teams-and-the-systems-they-build?hn

======
visionscaper
Interesting article. I like that the author dares to work with guesses to come
to some meaningful results.

"That’s right, on a 20 year old code base only one fifth of the code will have
been created by the current team"

This resonates with a point I like to make when discussing code quality. For
future teammates to be able to properly reason about and properly adapt and
extend a code base, a consistent use of design patterns is desired.

